# Q for Army MP’s



## Hazzmatt (Apr 10, 2008)

I recently attended my kids basic and AIT graduation as an MP at Ft. Leonard Wood and we were talking about weapons qual and I was told they were required to carry their pistols with an empty chamber. My question is…was this just during training or is that the way they carry while on duty?


----------



## moobob (Apr 10, 2008)

OPSEC


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Apr 10, 2008)

There are MPs on the road on Army bases still?  I thought we out sourced that to whichever fly-by-night security guard company.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 10, 2008)

Are you concerned?


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 11, 2008)

Personally, I don't think it should be discussed on the internet, OPSEC and all.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 11, 2008)

SOWT said:


> Personally, I don't think it should be discussed on the internet, OPSEC and all.



I agree.

Thread Closed


----------

